# pb DD 4To reconnu comme 1,8To



## nedd (9 Mars 2014)

Bonjour
je viens d'acheter un Seagate ST4000DX001, un DD interne 3,5" de 4 To.
C'est pour de la sauvegarde.
Je l'ai mis dans mon dock externe relié en usb à mon mbp et ce disque n'est que reconnu comme un 1,8To (j'imagine que c'est la moitié, mais ne suis pas sûr car j'ai des DD de 2To qui affichent bien 2To)
-Est-ce que le DD est défectueux? ou est-ce une arnaque (ou une erreur du vendeur, note: il y a bien un autocollant sur le disque indiquant que c'est un 4To)
-Y a-t-il une ruse?
-est-ce une histoire d'usb ou que sais-je?

OS 10.8.5

merci

ps je suis allé sur le site de seagate car il est marqué sur le DD qu'au delà de 2To il faut peut-être un driver spécial, mais ce n'est que le cas pour windows d'après leur site et non pour mac os...


----------



## nifex (9 Mars 2014)

Tu as formaté le disque dur ? Il faut le formater en Mac OS étendu (journalisé)


----------



## Masmas83200 (9 Mars 2014)

ben moi je suis dans le meme cas j'ai pris un Seagate 4To 64Mo 3.5"  (ST4000DM000) est impossible de le faire marcher je bloque je suis preneur aussi des infos qu'il pourrait avoir 

sauf que moi je le branche a part trouve un disque de 4 go je vois rien d'autre 

Merci


----------



## nedd (9 Mars 2014)

oui je l'ai formaté plusieurs fois car j'ai lu dans un autre post un gars qui avait un problème similaire mais avec un macpro et un WD de 4To, qui s'est mis à fonctionner au bout d'un moment sans raison. Mais lui avait au moins deux partitions visibles, une de 1,8To et une de 2,2To grisée et il ne pouvait rien faire.
Moi je n'ai qu'un partition de 1,8To et elle est bien en GUID....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h56 ----------

alors je viens de le monter dans un boitier externe quadruple interface, en firewire 800 et là j'ai un disque de 2,2To!!! (une partition de 1,8 et le reste)
je rapartitionne en 1 bloc et j'efface pour voir.... et je suis toujours avec un seul disque de 2,2To
c'est à rendre fou...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------

Bon il semble, à force de lire à droite à gauche, que les lecteurs externes ne sont pas tous compatibles avec les DD de 4To (et moi qui pensait recycler le mien)
du coup, vu les prix des boitiers externes et qu'ils ne sont pas tous compatibles... je crois que je n'ai plus qu'à retourner le disque et m'acheter un Lacie....


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2014)

Les contrôleurs SATA 1 et 2 ne gèrent pas, semble-t-il les disques de plus de 2,2 To (et affichent pour ces disques une capacité de 1,8 To), pour les SATA 3, je ne sais pas s'ils les gèrent tous, ou si seulement certains d'entre eux les gèrent.


----------

